# مشروع دراسة الترددات الصوتية الموسيقية



## Elias M (27 ديسمبر 2009)

لاتستغرب أيها القارئ وضعي هذا الموضوع في هذا القسم .لأننا كوننا مهندسي اتصالات فنحن معنيون بنقل الاشارات بصدق وأمانة :28:من المرسل الى المستقبل وهذا يتطلب دراسة وتحليل للطيف الترددي للإشارة سواء أكانت صوت أم صورة أم فيديو...
وأنا اخترت أن أدرس الإشارات الصوتية ذات الترددات الموسيقية فقمت بدراسة كل نوتة موسيقية ووصفتها بمعادلة رياضية .كما قمت بدراسة الطيف الترددي لمختلف السلالم الشرقية التي نتميز بها نحن العرب ونتفوق بها على الغرب لأننا بها عبرنا عن ربع المسافة الترددية بين العلامات الموسيقية.
وكل هذا العمل تم بإشراف وتوجيه
 الدكتور المهندس :محمد نجيب صلاحو
الذي أمدني بالمراجع والمعلومات وأسس هندسة الاتصالات الرقمية مشكوراً
في المرفق تجدون مشروع:
دراسة الترددات الصوتية الموسيقية
عمل الطالب:الياس مكوكجي
بإشراف الدكتور المهندس:محمد نجيب صلاحو

أرجو التثبيت للفائدة​


----------



## Eng.Saffouri (19 يناير 2010)

مباركه جهودك


----------



## elahmer2010 (19 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

أخى الكريم :
بعد الشكر .
إن ربطك للموسيقى بالإتصالات وعلم الموجات لهو أمر جرىء وجميل وبه فقر حاد فى عالمنا العربى من حيث المصادر والمراجع .
هل فكرت يوما لماذا عندما نسمع نغم ما من شخصين مختلفين أحدهما يملك مقدرة وموهبة والاخر لا يملكها فإننا على إختلاف فهمنا نفضل الأول , لماذا ترتاح الاذن لنمط معين من الموجات وهل الموجة الصادرة من الشخص الاول لها تمثيل رياضى بيانى انسيابى (smooth) ؟ والأخرى لها شكل بيانى مزعج؟؟
إنى أعتقد أن الموجة المؤداه جيدا لها شكل رياضى جيد والعكس صحيح ,هذا من جانب ,ومن جانب اخر أن الموجة الصادرة من الشخص الموهوب يجب ان تكون *مكوناتها ذات علاقة ببعضها* ,_فالتردد لتلك الموجة مربوط بعلاقة رياضية ما مع مقدارها_ . the frequency is in mathematical relationship with Amplitude .
please be aware that ;this is not yet approved and/or even discovered as far as i know ,and i have never seen such concept before ,so please if you with like us to talk please do not hesitate


----------



## Eng.Saffouri (20 يناير 2010)

كلام مهم ومفيد.. بعد اذنكم انا كمان حاب احكي معكم


----------



## yakeen (7 مارس 2010)

very good project


----------



## Elias M (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا شباب انا جاهز لاي استفسار وعذراً على الغياب


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله الف الف خير والى الامام


----------



## د. محمد الدربي (22 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم الياس: جهد مقدر ولكن لاجديد. معادلة التردد معلومة وحساب تردد النغمات الموسيقية موجودة وكذلك الاطياف لموجات النغمات. لم تذكر اي مرجع استقيت منه المعلومات وهذا خلل كبير في البحث العلمي. تجد مواقع في النت كثيرة ومتنوعة تناولت الترددات والمقامات. أمل ان يكون الوقت لديك والجهد وهمة البحث في دراسة "علم الموسيقى" و "علم الصوتيات" و "فيزياء الومسيقى" وووو..... اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح.
مع تحيات الدكتور مهندس/ محمد الدربي - باحث في علم الموسيقى - ولنا مشاركات علمية في هذا المجال


----------



## shadwo (25 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## دكتور خالد هلال (7 يناير 2012)

*متخصص فى دراسة السلم الموسيقى العربى*



Elias M قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جارى الإطلاع على بحثكم
> بحكم تخصصى الدقيق
> ...


----------



## دكتور خالد هلال (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتى للأستاذ الدكتور محمد الدربى ، فلقد تناول الدكتور محمد الدربى السلم الموسيقى من خلال ابحاثه ولقد تداخلت معه عبر شبكة المعلومات ، واختلفت واتفقت معه ولكن يشهد له كمتخصص بالتمكن والحرفيه فى البحث ........ دكتور خالد هلال


----------



## A.malla (7 يناير 2012)

يسلم ايديك يا مهندس الياس وأشكرك على الدراسة الحلوة ولو ما كان فيها ما هو جديد بمعنى الجديد - كما أشار البعض في الأعلى - إلا انها دراسة يمكن أن تكون مقدمة للمبتدئين في هذا المجال ولو أنك ارفقت ملفات الماتلاب التي استخدمتها سنكون لك من الشاكرين ......


----------



## Elias M (28 يناير 2012)

شكر كبير لجميع الاراء والنصائح وخاصة من الاساتذة المختصين 
لقد كنت طالباً وكان هذا اول بحث لي عمستوى طالب
لقد سعدت بأنه اعجبكم واتمنى نشره في مجلة عالمية لتتم الفائدة...


----------



## K.Maz (15 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك اخي الكريم على هالموضوع


----------

